# Where to look for home if office is in Raffles



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

I will be relocating to singapore in a month's time...My office will be in Raffles. What are the areas that i can look forward for accomodation at a reasonable price .The main thing is commuting to Raffles should be easy. I have no idea but i am assuming there will surely be a local/MRT station near by Raffles. So please suggest areas which have easy access to local/MRT and my commuting is not cumbersome....please list along with approx rates....i am a bachelor and may look for a 1 BHK or 1 Room kitchen sort of arrangement.

THanks in Advance....


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

How much can you afford ?? 

If you can afford 5,000 and above, you can put up right in the midst of raffles place .. 

if not, you start to look a bit further away.

There was some thread on housing costs ..

Do take some time to read them .. 

Cheers


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Raffles.......??? Which one ? next to Raffles Hotel ? Raffles Place ? Raffles Country Club ? Rafflex Quay...? A bit more specific locationwise would help in order to give you better info.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2010)

*Raffles Link*



Lenochka said:


> Raffles.......??? Which one ? next to Raffles Hotel ? Raffles Place ? Raffles Country Club ? Rafflex Quay...? A bit more specific locationwise would help in order to give you better info.


As far as i know its Raffles Link......and its near to City link mall....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> How much can you afford ??
> 
> If you can afford 5,000 and above, you can put up right in the midst of raffles place ..
> 
> ...


 Hey ecureilx...... what i can afford is around 2000-2400.....can you just let me know where i will be able to get place and also type of place (i mean 1/2/3 BHk condo/ Independent House/HDB) in this budget ?


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Vikas, I suppose you'll be working close to Raffles Place, is that correct? In that case your Metro / MRT access to the office should be really good. For the budget mentioned you may want to look at the areas that are a bit outside of the city center, but still have good access to the MRT services. You could think of Queenstown or Farrer Park maybe and note that the circle line (yellow line) is operational now and will give you better access to various parts of the city. 

If you're looking at public transport by the way then don't forget to check out the excellent bus services.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Vikas, I suppose you'll be working close to Raffles Place, is that correct? In that case your Metro / MRT access to the office should be really good. For the budget mentioned you may want to look at the areas that are a bit outside of the city center, but still have good access to the MRT services. You could think of Queenstown or Farrer Park maybe and note that the circle line (yellow line) is operational now and will give you better access to various parts of the city.
> 
> If you're looking at public transport by the way then don't forget to check out the excellent bus services.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks marcel...someone else also suggested me Queenstown.....he told me it will take approx 30 min door to door from Queenstown to Raffles place using MRT.....i still havent checked the bus service but will surely look for it....can you give some link where can i find how to travel from various parts of singapore to Raffles using Bus ?

Thanks Again....


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

vikasm said:


> thanks marcel...someone else also suggested me Queenstown.....he told me it will take approx 30 min door to door from Queenstown to Raffles place using MRT.....i still havent checked the bus service but will surely look for it....can you give some link where can i find how to travel from various parts of singapore to Raffles using Bus ?
> 
> Thanks Again....



Vikas, just to make things clear. I assumed that you would be working in Raffles Place, but now read in a previous post that it will be Raffles Link. These are not the same locations (basically everything in Singapore is named after Raffles . Raffles place is accessed through Raffles Place MRT, but Raffles link is much closer to City Hall. Both are on the Green East-West line. Note that you'll have a direct connection from Queenstown MRT to both stations, even without changing trains. 

For more info on bus schedules, make sure to visit: Welcome to SBS Transit

That should answer all your questions. Good luck!


----------

